
Nagios Core - based2
https://legalhackers.com/advisories/Nagios-Exploit-Command-Injection-CVE-2016-9565-2008-4796.html
======
based2
Nagios Core < 4.2.2 Curl Command Injection Exploit PoC (CVE-2016-9565)

